# Was Clay Aiken rude?



## Marisol (Nov 21, 2006)

This morning, *Kelly* told *Regis* that on Friday's show, co-host *Clay Aiken* put his "cold clammy hands" over her mouth and face to shut her up during an interview. She said he was totally "rude and hostile, If I were a man, he never would have behaved so badly." She added that his fans may not like what she had to say but she had MANY phone calls from people who were shocked by his lack of southern manners.

You be the judge. At about 2 minutes and 40 seconds into the video, you can clearly see that Kelly is _not_ happy with her little sidekick.

ETA: Kelly's response


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Nox (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes. I dunno if it was a foiled attempt at him trying to be a funny ass though.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 21, 2006)

What a jackass!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seen Kelly do some crap herself though... I think she was just taken aback and didn't know how to deal... If Regis did it, would she have reacted that way?? At the same time, she was trying to run the whole thing, and was pointing her finger in front of Clay, and that's rude too IMHO. Regis didn't seem to care too much himself...


----------



## Saja (Nov 21, 2006)

If regis did it , it would be very different because they are cohost/friends....its someone she knows. If someone i knew well did that to me, it would be alot different then if a stranger did it, obviously.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 21, 2006)

Where can I see it? I don't see a link in Marisol's post! It sounds rude though!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

You don't see the You Tube vids? Here's links to them:

YouTube - Clay Aiken Regis and Kelly

YouTube - Kelly Ripa .. Response to the Clay incident


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 21, 2006)

i think it's so nasty and disrespectful for ANYBODY to put there hands on your mouth, it's disgusting!!! i never touch my mouth nor my face at all so for somebody else to do so is uncalled for.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the links. I can't see embedded videos either.


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 21, 2006)

I thought it was pretty rude - I mean, they're on a national tv show and she's asking a question. So what she's hogging the interview? Wait till she's done and has received her answer, then hog it right back. Don't tell the regular host to be quiet when you've been invited as a guest host. And Clay's been in the spotlight long enough now to know how to handle himself in public as a "celebrity".

Did anyone see what Rosie O'Donnell had to say about it on The View this morning? She said Kelly came across as homophobic by saying "I don't know where those hands have been." Kelly called in a put her in her place, lol!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Nov 21, 2006)

I think that was abit rude on his part


----------



## Saja (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, normally I love Rosie, but I think she crossed a line. I think she threw out the homophobe card without a real reason. So she doesnt know where that hand has been.....well whether he used it with a boy or girl, ya still woulndt want it near your face....ya know.


----------



## LilDee (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah.. you just don't go putting your hands in peoples face...

it's just wrong...


----------



## Annia (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like I still can't see some videos, this one isn't showing up for me, oh well. =o

There's something there for me to activate and when I click on it, it does nothing.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 22, 2006)

Kelly Ripa suddenly seems to be annoying me. I'm watching The View (off of TiVo), and Kelly called in and was a little rude to Rosie. Granted, she was calling in to defend herself, but my goodness. Chill out, Kelly. I love Rosie!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 22, 2006)

He shouldnt have doen that but for Rosie Odonell to call her a homophobe thats just ridiculous.


----------



## lynnda (Nov 22, 2006)

I voted yes that he was rude just because it is rude to do that to anyone! OMG Rosie was sooo over the top to say that Kelly made a homophobic comment by saying "I don't know where your hand has been!" That is just insane!

I should add that I really don't care that much for Kelly and especially Rosie!


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2006)

yes it was rude and gross and i dislike rosie she gets on my nerves i wonder how she would react if someone put there finger or hand in her face


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, I think he was rude. I'm sure he was just trying to be funny or something, but you're a guest on someone's show, you need to show some respect.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes....it was RUDE!


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 22, 2006)

i can't see the video but i'd say who cares. i've seen kelly do some pretty weird stuff herself!


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 22, 2006)

Clay.....rude

Rosie..... way out of line...i hate when ppl play the prejudice card from way outta left field!!!...i love rosie but she has upset me!!

Kelly..... i'd be pissed too!! but yes sometimes she gets carried away too.


----------



## webchick (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, I think he was. Although, I think once he saw the clip of Kelly's portrayal of him last Halloween, it was all downhill. :laughing:


----------



## Marisol (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Aquilah!

I agree!

I don't think that Kelly was rude. Why does the race, sexuality or gender card have to be played? I mean, he was rude... who cares what his sexuality is. To call someone a homephobe on national TV is pretty irresponsible.


----------



## Annia (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay, I am going to vote no. It looked mostly awkward than rude. I don't think he intended to be mean, mostly playful but unfortunately that was not the effect he created. I think he made a mistake, but not intentionally.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 22, 2006)

In my opinion, Kelly Ripa's tone was a _little_ rude. I'm definitely not condoning what Rosie said. In fact, I don't really have an opinion, one way or the other. I agree, Clay Aiken should've kept his hands to himself. Tori Spelling got him back on the 2006 American Music Awards a few moments ago.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 22, 2006)

Ew. yes.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 22, 2006)

why..........what did she do??


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 22, 2006)

All I've got to say is...did he smear her makeup when he put his hand on her face?! If so, then there is cause for concern, but if not then no biggie. lol...

I really think he was just trying to be funny.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 22, 2006)

I voted yes. I think Kelly's "I don't know where that hand's been" comment was to try and make it a joke because she was obviously pissed about it. Unless you're good friends with someone and know you can get away with it, you should never do that! And Rosie throwing out the homophobe comment was just ridiculous.


----------



## han (Nov 23, 2006)

you are so right i HATE when people play the prejudice card


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think he should have done that but I also think Kelly is making that incident a HUGE deal. She didn't know how to react and I think that's what bothers her more.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

honestly, i feel bad for him. i'm sure he didn't mean anything by it and was trying to be playful, but of course it came out wrong. that's happened to me, too, but with other things.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 25, 2006)

Ironic?

Link


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2006)

haha that is ironic but regardless it's her personel right to not want certain people touching her he could of had smelly feet for all we know but honestly i dont think he or kelly really made a big deal out of it it was rosie who stir the pot with her big mouth..


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 25, 2006)

You never shove you're hands in somebody face. Ever, it was rude.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 25, 2006)

He was co-hosting...not just someone who was supposed to just sit there. She had talked non-stop from the time they came out without even giving Clay a chance to speak. If she doesn't plan to SHARE the hosting, then it should be Kelly by herself on days Regis isn't there.

Although I'd admit that Clay was a tad rude to put his hands over someone's mouth. All he had to do was chime in with a question. I'm sure it was all a jest, but of course it came out wrong. Kelly's a big girl, she shouldn't get so worked up over it.


----------



## monniej (Nov 26, 2006)

ditto for me! and i thought that it was the "regis and kelly" show, which means when regis is away, kelly should take the lead. bad move by clay! jmho~


----------



## ivette (Nov 27, 2006)

i like both rosie and kelly, but i thought rosie overreacted.


----------



## jj27123 (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought it was totally out of line


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 27, 2006)

I totally agree. I think that was totally disgusting and innaproprate. She should have slapped him lol

and I agree with alot that she had to say in her response. '' If it would have been a man sitting beside him he wouldn't have dreamt of putting his hand over another mans mouth ''.. and I truely believe that.


----------

